# Rare Mbuna



## RicoLL (Jan 4, 2009)

Does anyone know of any more uncommon mbuna that look great? Also do you know where I could get these.

Thanks
Rico


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

most rare fish aren't as appealing as what's on the market, hence why they aren't popular. but there may be some


----------



## MalawiTopTeam (Feb 11, 2010)

Rare or uncommon is pretty much relative to where you are located , as most species can be easily found online. Some of the less common mbuna that I would love to keep: Tropheops sp. 'lilac' , Psuedotropheus sp. 'williamsi north' and Metriaclima sp. 'daktari' Chiwindi. Another one of my favorites is Labidochromis chismulae. The chismulae are not hard to find but still not a species I see very often.

**Edit**
Just realized you are in Nashville. The guy from Music City Cichlids sometimes carries a few of the more uncommon species. Might be worth checking into if you would rather avoid having them shipped. Aquatic critter will also order pretty much whatever you want , just might be a little pricey.


----------



## cjbtech (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a breeding pair of f1 Psd. Williamsi Makonde North these are the only Mbuna I keep now. If you get a chance I really recommend them. I would have to say they were a little harder to get to breed than they average Mbuna but, I love them. The males are'nt as hard on the girls as other Mbuna & they actually swim around as a pair from time to time. With lower agrresion levels.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

If you have a big enough tank, I think these guys look great: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=944: Tropheops sp. "Chilumba" (Mphanga)

According to the profile, they would be a challenge, as they appear to be even more aggressive than the dreaded auratus. I looked for them online and found them from a couple online sites. I would be tempted to try them out in my 125 as a species tank if I didn't already have 36 mbuna waiting for me to set the tank up. I would first try them as a single species tank in a 6' 125g as a large colony before mixing species and/or trying them in smaller tanks. I believe these ones are rare not because of their looks, but because of their aggression.

Also, some fish from the rift lakes are rare because their collection points are difficult to get to for political reasons, I think.


----------



## MalawiTopTeam (Feb 11, 2010)

cjbtech said:


> I have a breeding pair of f1 Psd. Williamsi Makonde North these are the only Mbuna I keep now. If you get a chance I really recommend them. I would have to say they were a little harder to get to breed than they average Mbuna but, I love them. The males are'nt as hard on the girls as other Mbuna & they actually swim around as a pair from time to time. With lower agrresion levels.


Any chance of you posting a few pics of them? I would love to see them!


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

So would I, are the females colorful?


----------

